# المنتديات الإسلامية > المكتبة الصوتية الإسلامية >  >  مهدي سهوان و الشيخ حسين الاكرف  مشتركة

## بلاقيود

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


ربما اثاركم عنوان الموضوع ....

متى سنرى هذا الثنائي مرة اخرى ؟؟
لماذا لايشارك مهدي سهوان في مأتم بن سلوم ؟؟؟ خلال الفترة الاخيرة ؟

حقيقة إنني من أشد المتابعين للعزاء في البحرين منذ عام 1416هـ وحتى اليوم ولكن كل من يتابع مسيرة العزاء في البحرين حتى اليوم يلاحظ  أن هنالك شيئ ما  حاصل ماهو ( الله أعلم ) ...

يلاحظ عدم مشاركة مهدي سهوان في مأتم بن سلوم ..
عدم مشاركة مهدي سهوان في أي موكب يشارك فيه الشيخ حسين او صالح الدرازي او جعفر الدرازي بعدما كان يحرص مهدي على حضور المواكب التي يشارك فيها الرواديد السابقين الذكر والعكس كذلك ... 

اننا لنحزن ونأسف على عدم مشاركة هؤلاء الرواديد  بعضهم البعض  وذلك لحبنا وعشقنا لهم ولانأمل ولانريد ولا نتمنى ان يكون السبب خلاف اوماشابه ..

ولقد فكرت مليا قبل ان اطرح هذا الموضوع ولكن لعلي القى جوابا للتساؤلات السابقة واتمنى ممن له علم ان يطلعنا عليه لكي نطمأن بأنه لاخلاف بين أولائك الرواديد ...

ومن لديه تعليق اهلا وسهلا ...

اخوكم / بقية الله / بلاقيود

----------


## عاشق الزهراء

اشكرك بقية الله انا احد تلامذت الرادودان واتشرف بذالك
الشيخ
حسين الاكرف والرادود باسم الكربلائي ومن الرواديد الكويتيين الصغار
الذين نتشرف بوجود رواديد عمالقه من مثل الاستاذ صالح والاستاذ
الشيخ حسين والاستاذ علي حمادي ومايسعني ان اقوله لك
بأن الرادود مهدي السهوان شارك مع الرادود علي حمادي في ذكرى.
وفاة السيد العليله زينب الكبرى لعام 1426ه وكانا ثنائي رائع
وهذا دليل بأن الرادود مهدي السهوان لازال يشارك مع الرواديد البحرينين
وبالنسبه لسؤالك ربما ان الرادود مهدي السهوان يفضل العمل وحيدا
اوربما لايحب ان يشارك صالح والشيخ حسين لختلاف طبقات الصوت
ولختلاف الاداء بفرق كبير وبالحقيقه انا لااعلم ماهو السبب ولاكن مجرد توقعات.فقط لا اكثر
وارجو من الله ان لايكون هناك خلاف بينهم لاسمح الله.
تحياتي عاشق الزهراء

----------


## بلاقيود

شكرا لك اخي العزيز عاشق الزهراء وثبتك الله على محبتها ...

اخي العزيز فعلا شارك مهدي مع علي حمادي ومع ابا ذر ومع حسين الجد وغيرهم من الشباب ... في السنوات التي مضت  ...

ولربما رأيك سديد من ناحية طبقات الصوت تجعل عدم مشاركةمهدي واردة ولكن مهدي وكما اسلفت كان دائما مايشارك اخوانه الشيخ وصالح وجعفر  ولو بالحضور فقط دون المشاركة .... وهذا مالانراه حاليا ...

وربما يثبت تخميني بان هنالك شي ماء  هو عدم مشاركة مهدي في موكب بن سلوم او في منطقة النعيم التي نرى تواجد الشيخ وصالح فيها ...

اتمنى مثلك اخي العزيز عاشق الزهراء بان لايوجد اي خلاف بين الرواديد وخصوصا وأنهم على توجه ونهج واحد ...

واتمنى من الاخوة الأعضاء من لديه علم او معلومات التفاعل معنا ...

اكرر شكري لاخي العزيز عاشق الزهراء

----------


## محمد



----------

